

Always. Be. Shipping. A lesson from Jacopo da Pontormo, circa 1545. - Brajeshwar
http://blog.garrytan.com/always-be-shipping-a-lesson-from-jacopo-da-po

======
brudgers
It's probably easier when one hasn't set themselves to the task of
representing divine perfection.

Commercial pursuits are driven by somewhat different considerations.

